# River Surfing at Pfest



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

If you want to try some river surfing at Paddlefest this weekend Badfish will be taking our whole quiver over to the river on Saturday afternoon at 2pm for a demo and session most likely at the Staircase wave. Look for us at the South Main town square or down at the river. 

We have been working on 360ing on waves. Here is a (crappy) video from a session at Glenwood this week. Hope to see you at Paddlefest!

YouTube - ‪River SUP 360‬‏


----------

